# Do you think my Yorkie has anything else mixed in?



## NHobes22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Hello all,

I have a wonderful 1 year old pup named Frankie. He is a white Yorkshire Terrier. We've noticed he is larger than the average yorkie at 8.5lbs and has especially long legs/neck/body compared to the average Yorkie. 

Does anyone think there is another breed slightly mixed in? And if so, which breed do you think?

Just curious. Love him no matter what. Thank you!


Please see attached photos (2)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

I see a Yorkie x Chinese Crested!

He sure is cute! I think he's cuter than "regular" Yorkies, but just my opinion


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

He does remind me of a Chinese Crested, too. 
I also have to agree that he's really cute!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

He 100% is *not* full Yorkshire terrier. 
Definitely another small terrier breed mixed in.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

In the 1st photo, I see some JRT. In the 2nd though, I see Biewer. 

Your dog is cute and as BBM said, not fully Yorkie. However, I don't see any Chinese Crested, but you never know.


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

They have parti yorkies and Biewers which have the coloring of your little one. But I agree, probably not 100% yorkie but I guess you never know. Chinese Crested is a good guess. Maybe maltese. I do not see JRT. 

Here is a parti yorkie:









They are not 'standard' but yorkies.


----------



## NHobes22 (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks so much for the input everyone! I have never thought about some of the ones you proposed. After some research i'm leaning more towards either Biewer/Parti, or a Maltese mix. I guess i'll never officially know, but it's fun to think about. Love this guy. 

Thanks!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

You could get a DNA test done, just for fun. They're not entirely accurate, but it might give you some insight.


----------



## NHobes22 (Oct 14, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> You could get a DNA test done, just for fun. They're not entirely accurate, but it might give you some insight.


I didn't realize you could do that. Pretty cool! I will look into this


----------

